# [SOLVED] Missing iertutil.dll issue



## cpinord (Sep 21, 2008)

I was cleaning up dead files and wanted to uninstall Internet Explorer.
In my haste, I think I deleted iertutil.dll which is now preventing my computer from booting up.
I do not have the Administrator's password so booting from the XP disk or repairing from the same disk can not be done.
I have downloaded this dll file to a USB drive which I did try to se if during the rebooting process it would access that file from the drive. 
Can anyone help me with this please?

The original error that pops up and stops the rebooting process is;
The application explorer.exe has failed to start because iertutil.dll was not found. Reconstructing the application may fix this problem.


----------



## Dreadlord_33 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Missing iertutil.dll issue*

ok, here's what i did and it worked fine.

first, download a copy of iertutil.dll off the internet

Second, put that file on a usb (it's easier if that's the only file on the usb)

Third, restart your computer in safe-mode with command prompt

Fourth, put usb in computer and enter the following into the command prompt


"copy *:\iertutil.dll c:\WINDOWS\system" -minus quotation marks, and * is the drive letter of your usb eg mine was 'G' so 
g:\iertutil.dll c:\WINDOWS\system

that, as you might have guessed copied the iertutil.dll file from your usb to your WINDOWS\system directory

once that's all done restart your computer and it should be fine

note: if additional error messages like the first one come up, saying that a file is missing, just repeat this process with the different file and appropriate directories

Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## techservices24 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Missing iertutil.dll issue*

Please try to find "ie.inf" file on your computer than right click on that files and click on the option "Install". You should restart the computer after completing the installation process.


----------



## cpinord (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Missing iertutil.dll issue*

Thank you that fixed the problem nicely. I appreciate your help.


----------



## savvas_90 (Aug 26, 2009)

i did what dreadlord_33 said but i get this message "the device is not ready"
any help?
thanks


----------

